# Meshuggah Ibanez LACS RG8 / M8M / M80M tonal comparison w/ Fortin Satan



## AVH (Aug 20, 2013)

During my latest visit to Meshuggah's studio, we decided to make a comparison vid showing the basic tonal differences between their trusty workhorse LACS RG8, the M8M signature, and the prototype of the upcoming new M80M signature model. The results are surprisingly similar, which demonstrates that despite the slightly different woods and bolt-neck construction involved with the new, lower priced M80M, the results were very consistent, no matter what settings we tried. It really represents a truly solid, workhorse Mesh sig using the same basic style, scale and Lundgren M8 pickup at an affordable price ratio. Good move Ibanez! 

These guitars were tested through Mike Fortin's amazing and appropriately-named Satan head into an older JCM800 cab, which was dialed-in personally by Fredrik Thordendal just before the shoot to approximate their signature tone as close as possible. 

I don't like to take myself too seriously, so we left in some goofing around and an unintended visit from my dog Niko too  Please bear in mind the point was to showcase the tonal consistency between the 3 guitars and particularly the new M80M - not my lame playing, so easy on me guys. I'm a professional tech, not a player  

Meshuggah Ibanez LACS RG8 / M8M / M80M tonal comparison w/ Fortin Satan - YouTube


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds like you're dialing in some really early Meshuggah tones. Sounds like CC, DEI, and Chaosphere.


----------



## bashtey (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome video, thanks a lot! Now I'm GAS-ing even more for the M80M..

And a special fanboy thanks for the amp settings at the end of the video ;-)


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 20, 2013)

Ahh how I love it when the truth is told. Wonderful stuff. Thanks for taking the time to piece this demo together.


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 20, 2013)

Same brand and gauge strings on all of them? About the same wear on the strings on all of them? They definitely sounded different. Their personal guitar sounded the best to me: very smooth, but extremely tight, djdjdjenty and articulate. The others had noticeably more top end.

And that IS a sick amp.


----------



## wilch (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome vid! Thanks for sharing this. The M80M sounds brighter, but still good.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 20, 2013)

I honestly can't tell much of a difference at all. There seemed to be a little more low midsyness to the LACS, but then again it might've been just that one chord too. The LACS also seemed to be a tiny bit louder in the acoustic snap of the strings. But practically speaking there's no discernable difference as far as I can tell from this clip. Very impressive, and my GAS just got harder.

Thanks for making this, Allen!


----------



## LordHar (Aug 20, 2013)

The M80M will be mine. Moehahahahahhaa!


----------



## mike90t09 (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome. I will own that guitar now.


----------



## patata (Aug 20, 2013)

Holy shit the neck on the LACS is ....ing wonderful.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 20, 2013)

If they used the plastic bobbin M8, I hope he'll be making the plastic bobbin humbuckers without it being too expensive.

Also I love your dog.


----------



## Stompmeister (Aug 20, 2013)

This gets me so wet knowing that the M80M is just a matter of days away from my doorstep. Oo yes.


----------



## GXPO (Aug 20, 2013)

A few things came out of that..

Those guitars all sounded fantastic.
That amp sounded unbelievable.
That laugh towards the end was pure joy. 

Great demo.

EDIT: Is the Fortin Satan exactly the same as the Randall or am I being stupid? I'm being off-topic if nothing else, sozzles.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 20, 2013)

Out of the three I actually preferred the m80 to be honest. Like he said it sounded a bit snappier, which I prefer.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 20, 2013)

I want the amp. Randall or Fortin, don't care as long as it says Satan on it.


----------



## XEN (Aug 20, 2013)

Great demo! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Majkel (Aug 20, 2013)

To me the amp is the winner here. Nice guitars, but Ola's amp gives me GAS.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 20, 2013)

Don't think that's Ola's amp. His has blue lights.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 20, 2013)

All the guitars sound amazing, of course, but just as a personal thing, I prefer the M80M. So much chug and attack in the sound of that thing! It's a pretty close race between the three, but in the end, the M80M is giving me some damn-near-unbearable GAS. It's pretty much exactly what I want out of an 8'er, tone-wise. It's also good to know we're getting a production model of that Satan amp in the near future, I haven't got much experience with Randall amps, but if it sounds anything like the Fortin, methinks I'm gonna have to pick one up, along with the M80M. Thanks for making that video, as it was very informative, and I got to drool over 3 awesome guitars and an amp that sounds brutal as fu_c_k!


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 20, 2013)

AVH said:


> During my latest visit to Meshuggah's studio, we decided to make a comparison vid showing the basic tonal differences between their trusty workhorse LACS RG8, the M8M signature, and the prototype of the upcoming new M80M signature model. The results are surprisingly similar, which demonstrates that despite the slightly different woods and bolt-neck construction involved with the new, lower priced M80M, the results were very consistent, no matter what settings we tried. It really represents a truly solid, workhorse Mesh sig using the same basic style, scale and Lundgren M8 pickup at an affordable price ratio. Good move Ibanez!
> 
> These guitars were tested through Mike Fortin's amazing and appropriately-named Satan head into an older JCM800 cab, which was dialed-in personally by Fredrik Thordendal just before the shoot to approximate their signature tone as close as possible.
> 
> ...



Great comparison vid, sweet axes and I actually like your riffs a lot, they sound like thrash metal meets djent, it's really cool actually hehe


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 20, 2013)

lucasreis said:


> Great comparison vid, sweet axes and I actually like your riffs a lot, they sound like *old school Meshuggah*, it's really cool actually hehe



Fixed


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice video bro.
Thanks


----------



## JPMike (Aug 20, 2013)

Do we have any idea when that Randall Satan is finally coming out??


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 20, 2013)

gotta love Canadians

we have great Techs and Great amp builders 

i really would love to get my hands on Mike's Satan amp for a day of testing


side note, hows Coming back to Toronto going to affect the tech thing with meshuggah?


----------



## chasingtheclown (Aug 20, 2013)

Makes the anticipation for this guitar that much better. Thanks


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 20, 2013)

The M80M does sound great. I wanna say I agree about it sounding snappier and having a more immediate attack. At least from what I could make out. Can't wait to get one of those things.

One thing I am wondering about... does it have the Premium fret edge treatment? And how are those tuning machines?

Love that dog in the end of the video.


----------



## AVH (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words gang, we had lots of fun putting it together 



YJGB said:


> If they used the plastic bobbin M8, I hope he'll be making the plastic bobbin humbuckers without it being too expensive.
> 
> Also I love your dog.



Because of the way that the older, original fiberboard bobbins had a tendency to warp from excessive sweating and such, Johan is slowly switching over to plastic bobbins like most companies for durability. 

And thanks about my Niko, he's my bestest little bud  



GXPO said:


> A few things came out of that..
> 
> Those guitars all sounded fantastic.
> That amp sounded unbelievable.
> ...



The Randall Satan is the upcoming, Asian-made version, still Mike Fortin designed, and will be a more affordable alternative to the actual hand-made Fortin. And yes, it also sounds absolutely deadly, and pretty much the same as Fredrik's personal Fortin head. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't think that's Ola's amp. His has blue lights.



That one on top in the video is Ola's I believe.



lucasreis said:


> Great comparison vid, sweet axes and I actually like your riffs a lot, they sound like thrash metal meets djent, it's really cool actually hehe



Aw, thanks man  I'm an old-school thrasher, and I actually threw in a quick Forbidden riff and NMCC riff for good measure. And of course I love Mesh's old stuff, as that's what was familiar to me when I became friends with them back in '98.



Sepultorture said:


> gotta love Canadians
> 
> we have great Techs and Great amp builders
> 
> ...



Not much, my fellow Canuck, I'm happy to still be part of the Meshuggah family. I will be returning to Toronto next week, and hopefully get set back up with a few repair benches - at least temporarily out of my apartment until I get a proper shop back up again. But AVH isn't going to disappear, and I will still be running the Meshuggah Guitarchive as usual. 



shitsøn;3693776 said:


> The M80M does sound great. I wanna say I agree about it sounding snappier and having a more immediate attack. At least from what I could make out. Can't wait to get one of those things.
> 
> One thing I am wondering about... does it have the Premium fret edge treatment? And how are those tuning machines?
> 
> Love that dog in the end of the video.



The fret ends on my prototype are the semi-hemi's yes, and the tuners seem to be basic Gotoh's, they seem smooth and work well enough. 

And thanks about Niko too, his appearance was a happy accident, that I thought would be fun to leave in. I prefer reviews that are informative, but that can have a sense of humour and don't take themselves too seriously


----------



## Decipher (Aug 20, 2013)

Great comparison vid. I honestly can't tell a whole lot of difference from the video either. They all seem fairly similar.

I really am GAS'n hard for one of these M80M's. Just waiting on pricing/leadtime info from my local distributor.

Also those Fortin SATAN/NATAS amps always sound great..... .... I'd love to get one.


----------



## ddk (Aug 20, 2013)

JPMike said:


> I want the amp. Randall or Fortin, don't care as long as it says Satan on it.



Truth! I dont even care what it sounds like, as long as it says Satan on it!


----------



## jwade (Aug 20, 2013)

Man, that video got me really excited for the M80M. It had a nice chunk to it. Very cool stuff dude!


----------



## JPMike (Aug 20, 2013)

ddk said:


> Truth! I dont even care what it sounds like, as long as it says Satan on it!



haha, I guess I am one of the few mostly excited about the amp than the guitar.

GIVE US A RELEASE DATE ALREADY!!!


----------



## Xplora (Aug 20, 2013)

Really enjoyed that comparison. Interestingly enough, I preferred the LACS 100% over the other two. DEI tone right there... the M8M exhibits their more recent sounds, and I felt the M80M was a bit harsh in comparison.

That said... for the sake of the cost of a small car, or enough diapers for 12 months, I don't think the extra expense for the M8M would be worth it, _especially since that could all disappear in the hands and settings on the amp. _ If they'd release an Iceman I could be convinced... but I think the V SLS is the ticket


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 20, 2013)

You totally should've made an audio-only video first, with the names of the guitars reviewed intentionally switched around, just to see if anyone would still say the LACS sounds the best, and then released a follow-up vid with audio and video that told the truth .


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 20, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Fixed



Fair


----------



## Majkel (Aug 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't think that's Ola's amp. His has blue lights.



Like AVH said, the top one is Ola's model. Mike Fortin has his Natas which is the basis for Ola's amp. They flipped the name and called it Satan. 

(as far as I've understood it)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 21, 2013)

I can help with the amps there: 
the two amps on top are Ola's, the top one being the proto Mike built him in 2012 and subsequently tweaked to originate the Satan as we know it now (Fortin logo is on the back grill). The middle amp is the first Randall Satan prototype, which the production line is to be based on. As already said, the bottom amp is Fredrik's and is specced pretty much like Ola's IIRC.


----------



## Majkel (Aug 21, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> I can help with the amps there:
> the two amps on top are Ola's, the top one being the proto Mike built him in 2012 and subsequently tweaked to originate the Satan as we know it now (Fortin logo is on the back grill). The middle amp is the first Randall Satan prototype, which the production line is to be based on. As already said, the bottom amp is Fredrik's and is specced pretty much like Ola's IIRC.



Fred, you're in with the cool kids - have you heard any ballpark figures on where the price of the Satan will end up?


----------



## JPMike (Aug 21, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> I can help with the amps there:
> the two amps on top are Ola's, the top one being the proto Mike built him in 2012 and subsequently tweaked to originate the Satan as we know it now (Fortin logo is on the back grill). The middle amp is the first Randall Satan prototype, which the production line is to be based on. As already said, the bottom amp is Fredrik's and is specced pretty much like Ola's IIRC.



YOU GOT PM!


----------



## LordHar (Aug 21, 2013)

I would love to hear some clean samples from the M80M prototype.


----------



## Aris_T (Aug 21, 2013)

LordHar said:


> I would love to hear some clean samples from the M80M prototype.



Me too! 
I couldn't tell much of a difference either. I guess the unwritten rule amp>pickups>guitar applies. 

The M80M looks like a great move for Ibanez (if it has the "prestige" fret treatment, it'll be really great)


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Aug 21, 2013)

M80M > M8M > RG8


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 21, 2013)

Jameslewis777 said:


> M80M > M8M > RG8



For me its a toss up between the M8M and M80M. The only problem is the playing seemed to get better with each guitar which I think had more to do with him being a little more warmed. Also, playability is something we can't really gauge either. But all in all, I'd be happy with an M80M!


----------



## mongey (Aug 21, 2013)

they all sounded good but damn that amp sounded great


----------



## theo (Aug 21, 2013)

Aww man, Niko is so cute!

Thanks for sharing dude!


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Aug 21, 2013)

Wicked review Allen, thanks for posting here and on my FB page


----------



## Phrygian (Aug 22, 2013)

Helping out with filming this I can tell that to be honest, the difference between the guitars is hardly noticable, the m80m is a slight bit snappier, but they all sound SO good! Personally I wish the M80M would become available lefty, I'd get one immediately.

And oh yeah, the satan is AMAZING. Turns everyone that hears or plays it into little kids in a candy shop haha!


----------



## JPMike (Aug 22, 2013)

I feel like abusing this thread by saying, "SATAN AMP RULES!!!"

Thank you, bye!


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 22, 2013)

Phrygian said:


> And oh yeah, the satan is AMAZING. Turns everyone that hears or plays it into little kids in a candy shop haha!


Hm, after all the praise, I want a profile for my Kemper.


----------



## br00takville (Aug 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if the bridge for the M80M is the RGA8 version or the RG2228 version? 

I remember seeing a thread where the RGA8 version bridge was made of lower grade metal.


----------



## AVH (Aug 22, 2013)

br00takville said:


> Does anyone know if the bridge for the M80M is the RGA8 version or the RG2228 version?
> 
> I remember seeing a thread where the RGA8 version bridge was made of lower grade metal.



Since it's inception in 2007, the RG2228, RGA8, RG8, M8M and the M80M all share the exact same bridge - the Edge III-FX8. All the same model, nothing different, and don't let anyone tell you any differently. Most people have problems with them by being ham-fisted and over-tightening the bolts and stripping or snapping them off, or improperly adjusting the bridge leveling set screw and forcing the anchor to pop out of the body. 

I've lost count of the numbers of all these I've worked on, and I've never had these issues, but fixed plenty to understand how folks are sometimes messing them up. I prefer the older LACS Lo-Pro FX8's, but it's a good bridge. I digress...sorry.


----------



## littledoc (Aug 22, 2013)

This just reinforces the fact that past a certain price point, you're not paying for a significant increase in workmanship or quality. The M8M is expensive because it's made in very small numbers and has specs (like the very long scale and neck through) that are unorthodox for Ibanez. 

Producing the identical guitar in the USA versus, say, Indonesia will produce a vastly different price tag simply because of the exchange rate (1000 Indo Rupiahs = 1 USD). Country of origin, production volume and of course a little name-dropping with sig models all go to affect the price of an instrument. Lots of guitarists seem to be under the impression that quality directly correlates with price, and that's simply not the case.


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 22, 2013)

littledoc said:


> This just reinforces the fact that past a certain price point, you're not paying for a significant increase in workmanship or quality. The M8M is expensive because it's made in very small numbers and has specs (like the very long scale and neck through) that are unorthodox for Ibanez.
> 
> Producing the identical guitar in the USA versus, say, Indonesia will produce a vastly different price tag simply because of the exchange rate (1000 Indo Rupiahs = 1 USD). Country of origin, production volume and of course a little name-dropping with sig models all go to affect the price of an instrument. Lots of guitarists seem to be under the impression that quality directly correlates with price, and that's simply not the case.



I agree that past a certain price point there isn't a significant increase in quality but I think its unfair to apply that concept in this situation. None of us were there playing the guitars and playability/construction is usually were most of the money goes. Also, I think the M80 has the same scale length as the M8M.


----------



## ddk (Aug 22, 2013)

littledoc said:


> This just reinforces the fact that past a certain price point, you're not paying for a significant increase in workmanship or quality.



Can't agree with this. The amplified sound may be similar, but there is so much more that goes into what constitutes a guitar that makes you go  vs one that just makes you go "meh." Of course, I like a guitar to sound good, but more importantly, it has to FEEL good. I have tried neither guitar personally, but I would assume that if you put an M8M in my hands and an M80M in my hands there would be a very noticable difference. Whether that's worth an extra $3K+ though is another issue entirely haha


----------



## littledoc (Aug 23, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> I agree that past a certain price point there isn't a significant increase in quality but I think its unfair to apply that concept in this situation. None of us were there playing the guitars and playability/construction is usually were most of the money goes. Also, I think the M80 has the same scale length as the M8M.





ddk said:


> Can't agree with this. The amplified sound may be similar, but there is so much more that goes into what constitutes a guitar that makes you go  vs one that just makes you go "meh." Of course, I like a guitar to sound good, but more importantly, it has to FEEL good. I have tried neither guitar personally, but I would assume that if you put an M8M in my hands and an M80M in my hands there would be a very noticable difference. Whether that's worth an extra $3K+ though is another issue entirely haha




I agree with you fine gentleman to the extent that there may (MAY) be perceptible differences in playability or fit and finish between the models. Are such differences, assuming they're there, worth (like ddk said) that extra $3k? 

The other issue is that most people have a hard time quantifying the differences between guitars. They'll ramble on about tonewoods or whatever, but I'm thinking, "Are the frets leveled and polished? Is the guitar set up properly? Is it free of functional and significant cosmetic defects?" 

It's the case with anything. I build gaming PCs and it's the same way &#8211; beyond a certain price point, you pay exponentially more money for trivial or even imperceptible improvements in performance. Guitars are the same way. Assuming it's generally a well-made instrument, most of the cost of the really expensive stuff can be pinned on rarity/production volume and country of origin. 

That's why the M80M will cost a lot less than the M8M. It uses a construction method Ibanez uses on lots of their guitars already (the bolt), with the same materials, in a factory in a country with a nearly worthless currency where many thousands will be produced (manufacturers do get volume discounts on materials, ya know). I'm sure overall QC will remain higher on the M8M given the lower yield, but that's a lot of money for a neck-through and a little more peace of mind. There will always be those who say you can't put a price on that stuff (people with lots of disposable income), but anyone investing in an M80M definitely shouldn't feel like they're missing out.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 24, 2013)

littledoc said:


> I agree with you fine gentleman to the extent that there may (MAY) be perceptible differences in playability or fit and finish between the models. Are such differences, assuming they're there, worth (like ddk said) that extra $3k?
> 
> The other issue is that most people have a hard time quantifying the differences between guitars. They'll ramble on about tonewoods or whatever, but I'm thinking, "Are the frets leveled and polished? Is the guitar set up properly? Is it free of functional and significant cosmetic defects?"
> 
> ...


 
the m80m will be a great ALTERNATIVE to the M8M... but let's get this straight folks. The M80M is no M8M.


----------



## br00takville (Aug 27, 2013)

So how different does the 29.4" scale length feel compared to a 27" scale? 

Does most of the difference come from the bridge being further back on the body or are the frets spaced?

Riffs I've had to stretch to reach on a 25.5" I would have to jump around on a 27"


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Aug 27, 2013)

br00takville said:


> So how different does the 29.4" scale length feel compared to a 27" scale?
> 
> Does most of the difference come from the bridge being further back on the body or are the frets spaced?
> 
> Riffs I've had to stretch to reach on a 25.5" I would have to jump around on a 27"



I think that scale length is close to micro basses? They're around 30" I think? It's that or I'm way ....ing off and someone will correct me


----------



## jwade (Aug 27, 2013)

You got it. 


> Short scale basses are generally defined as having scale lengths between 30&#8243; and 32&#8243;. Long scale basses conventionally have a 34&#8243; string length.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 27, 2013)

It's more of a "vintage Bass VI" type scale length. Fender's Bass VI guitars have been different scale lengths through the years though. My OLP MM5 is the same scale length also I think.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Aug 27, 2013)

Just think of the guitar as a high end Ibanez Premium model. When it comes to prices the most I would ever reasonably spend on a guitar is about $3,000 or so. I would never actually buy the $6,000 M8M, because the specs are too specific to Meshuggah for me to spend that much money. However, $1,500 for a decent quality Ibanez with similar specs and a Lundgren is def worth it to get close enough for that tight 8 string tone. 

To me it's the same deal as the Premium Universe they came out with. It's not gonna be the quality of the original, but it's still a good guitar.


----------



## AVH (Aug 27, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> It's more of a "vintage Bass VI" type scale length. Fender's Bass VI guitars have been different scale lengths through the years though. My OLP MM5 is the same scale length also I think.



The US Bass VI has always been 30" as far as I'm aware of. The Japanese version did differ very slightly by 30.4" IIRC.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 27, 2013)

In other words: READ THE MANUAL!


----------



## HanShock (Aug 27, 2013)

The amp!!!!!


----------



## Bill Stickers (Aug 28, 2013)

M8M=What Meshuggah could afford
M80M=What Meshuggah fans can afford

If I could throw 5 grand at a guitar and recover from it with no debts, it'd probably happen, because it's what everyone else does because these instruments OWN OUR SOULS. After all, it's what we pour into them ;D (sometimes blood too. Literally xD *looks at picture of Vai*)

I'm GASing to make an M80M my first 8... Nothing quite ticks all the current boxes like it does. GASSSS!!!!!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 28, 2013)

The m80m sounds great and is so beautiful, I still can't decide if I could live without a neck pickup (I mean I could be crazy and add one later.... lol) and with such a huge scale length though. I sure hope a local shop gets one so I can try it out.


----------



## Xplora (Aug 29, 2013)

Just add the neck pickup, if you will use it and keep the guitar. I think these will be love or hate guitars, the scale is huge, the tone is very restricted... but that's a good thing IMO. Adding a neck pickup if you're keeping the guitar isn't a silly decision - although you'd really want to be sure you loved the guitar because the resale will plummet HARD; I got lucky flipping an Epiphone V that I scalloped the neck through Ebay - I think a young Yngwie tragic picked it up LOL and that's the thing... even with a neck pickup it will be easy enough to sell but you can't get that body back if you change your mind.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 30, 2013)

AVH said:


> The US Bass VI has always been 30" as far as I'm aware of. The Japanese version did differ very slightly by 30.4" IIRC.



Right you are, I was confusing different models. There was a model that had a 28" scale length too, though I forget which it was.

This is what I was really thinking about though:
Silhouette Bass

There was one more baritone that I had in mind, but I can't for the life of me remember which it was!


----------



## somethingclever (Aug 31, 2013)

Fantastic thread...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 2, 2013)

I am saving up for the M80M now. Selling stuff I'd normally not sell. IT WILL BE MINE!


----------



## Philligan (Sep 2, 2013)

littledoc said:


> This just reinforces the fact that past a certain price point, you're not paying for a significant increase in workmanship or quality. The M8M is expensive because it's made in very small numbers and has specs (like the very long scale and neck through) that are unorthodox for Ibanez.
> 
> Producing the identical guitar in the USA versus, say, Indonesia will produce a vastly different price tag simply because of the exchange rate (1000 Indo Rupiahs = 1 USD). Country of origin, production volume and of course a little name-dropping with sig models all go to affect the price of an instrument. Lots of guitarists seem to be under the impression that quality directly correlates with price, and that's simply not the case.





Given To Fly said:


> I agree that past a certain price point there isn't a significant increase in quality but I think its unfair to apply that concept in this situation. None of us were there playing the guitars and playability/construction is usually were most of the money goes. Also, I think the M80 has the same scale length as the M8M.



This. There's definitely a quality difference between the two, and I'd bet it's a noticeable one. I'm sure the M80M is a great guitar, but I'm also sure the M8M is better. As you go up in price/quality, the differences get *smaller*, but they're still definitely there. And when you're getting up into that calibre of guitar, those tiny differences can seem huge to you.

Think of the differences between a $100 Rondo SX Strat copy and a Fender MIA Standard Strat. Then think of the differences between an MIA Strat and a Suhr or Tom Anderson. The jump from the $100 guitar to the $1k guitar is more noticeable than the $1k to $3k+ jump, but that doesn't mean the Suhr is no better than the MIA Strat. It can be the difference between playing a great guitar, and a guitar that totally floors you.


----------



## AVH (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's my bud Mårten with the new baby as well! 



edit: there we go... I think this might be the proto I have now too. Cool


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 6, 2013)

AVH said:


> Here's my bud Mårten with the new baby as well!
> 
> Marten Hagstrom on the Meshuggah M80M Ibanez 8-string signature model - YouTube
> 
> Cripes, how do you imbed this here..



It pisses me off too how sometimes they embed and sometimes they dont. Drives me absolutely nuts!


----------



## Phrygian (Sep 6, 2013)

Awesome! I think it imbeds automatically if you just post the link without any thingamajings around it.


Edit: testing it

http://youtu.be/Ro5LQiLbFgU

Edit 2: damn it.. Well, I'm out of ideas haha!


----------



## AVH (Sep 6, 2013)

Phrygian said:


> Awesome! I think it imbeds automatically if you just post the link without any thingamajings around it.
> 
> 
> Edit: testing it
> ...



Look up bud, got it now


----------



## Phrygian (Sep 6, 2013)

Haha, cool! 

I do hope they make a set of lefties of that some time down the road because, I WANT ONE!


----------



## chasingtheclown (Sep 6, 2013)

Love that they went with the ash body, where is mine already!


----------



## mitchybang (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll probably pick up a used one at some point.


----------

